# ***Free Gift Cards w/ APR & UM Ecu upgrades @ APTuning***



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Holiday Special!* :snowcool: :grinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Special still in effect*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Less then a week till Christmas!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Gonna honor this special through the end of the month! Must mention you saw it on VWvortex at the time of purchase.


----------

